# New Fish



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Luke brought me a new fish today to go with my other one, its a Mirror Carp :lol: 
i'll try get some pics later to show you all *:wink:


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Brilliant, carn't wait for the pics


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

cool when it gets to 20lb tell me and ill come and catch it :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

gillsboy said:


> cool when it gets to 20lb tell me and ill come and catch it :lol:


*No you will not* :wink: 

*i dont think it will get that big because of the size of tank its in* :?


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I think you will have to rehome that one at some point, carp arnt like goldfish in that they grow to the size of their tank.. as far as I know  Mirror Carp rock though, caught a fair few!


----------



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

you will hav to dig a pond


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

Start digging that pond Luke because it wont take long for that mirror to grow.

I suppose thats one way to get a pond in the garden.I will have to remember that one :lol: :lol:


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

nice to hear ptb  ive got some mirror carp in my pond also, very pretty fish.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Cheers guys :wink: yeah i think hes brill, i love to watch him feed and what a pig he is he loves Bobby-Jo's wax worms lol 
i didnt think they grew that big lol lukes getting me a 4 foot tank and im gonna put him in there and get him a few friends :lol: ive named him Stan *:lol:


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

stan  i like it


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

omg, Stans my dads name LMFAO :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Heres a pic of my cold water tank with Stan in *:lol:


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Stan looks well happy in there! :lol:


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

he looks great Penny, how big will he grow?...


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

well the record for a mirror in Britain stands at 61lbs. dont think it will get that big though, maybe you should start digging that garden up just in case.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

:lol: What are you planning for his future Penny?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Lukes had a word with his m8 at work that keeps carp and koi in his ponds and hes gonna rehome him for me* :lol: 
*a few friends have said let it go in a local lake but i wouldnt be happy with that*


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

good good, nice to see you thought well about this :wink:


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

think the other way, once it gets plate size, some oven chips,peas mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

treeboa said:


> think the other way, once it gets plate size, some oven chips,peas mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


*Not even funny Mike  you know what im like with my pets*


----------

